# Master craftsmanship



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

This is a place we do alot of repair work at and they refuse to change this gem out.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That's easy , go in as a customer and use the bathroom, hopefully the floors aren't slippery and you by mistake of course kick the pipe and break it


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Every time we go there i straighten it up. OCD i guess.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That's an ADA issue as well, call the inspection dept, they will make them correct it but only if someone complains about it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The Plumber Man said:


> Every time we go there i straighten it up. OCD i guess.


I'd break it on purpose if I went there!


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Told them they need to cover that pipe and the said they were not concerned.. They will be when a wheelchair bumps that and hot water gets on them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The Plumber Man said:


> Told them they need to cover that pipe and the said they were not concerned.. They will be when a wheelchair bumps that and hot water gets on them.


I agree with them, you get nowhere covering it up, need to relocate Drainsbehind lavs


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I agree. Thats why i said re-do it and cover the pipes.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The Plumber Man said:


> I agree. Thats why i said re-do it and cover the pipes.


Send that pic to your local inspection dept, see if they do anything


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Mexican restaurant? Doesn't look Chinese


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Yep..


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Wow board health inspector around here would flag that immediately around here. Never mind the plumbing and or building official


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

At least they got 2" ran to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

all they really need to do is paint a 8x16 concrete block light brown to match the tile and shim it under the trap to hold it all firmly in place

its good enough for a mexican restraunt:yes::yes:


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Lmao!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The Plumber Man said:


> Lmao!












Is this allowed here?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes! That for sure fits into the theme here...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> The Plumber Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao!
> ...



You mean a man who is making it up as he goes? Like the maintenance program at a Mexican restaurant ....


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

rwh said:


> You mean a man who is making it up as he goes? Like the maintenance program at a Mexican restaurant ....


I dont think they have a maintenance program.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The Plumber Man said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > You mean a man who is making it up as he goes? Like the maintenance program at a Mexican restaurant ....
> ...


Neither does he.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

😄 yeah, im gonna vote Ross perot.


----------

